# sentir un déclic



## pouet

Bonjour, 
Sauriez vous comment traduire l'idée de "sentir un déclic " ou "avoir un déclic" en espagnol ?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver autre chose que "darse cuenta", o "entender", mais, dans l'idée de "déclic", il y a l'idée que cela vient brusquement ?
Merci beaucoup ! Gracias !


----------



## pouet

Pensé a "tener una revelacion", que piensan de esto ?


----------



## grandluc

¿Podría ser "notar un cambio"?


----------



## poupounette

¿"se le iluminó la bombilla"?


----------



## Domtom

-
*Caer en la cuenta* es darse cuenta, y este darse-cuenta te ha venido de repente.


----------



## pouet

gracias a todos !
"se le ilumino la bombilla" parece bien para el sentido pero mas coloquial, voy a pensarmelo. Sino, utilizaré caer en la cuenta, que queda mejor en mi frase que "notar un cambio"
gracias !


----------



## KekiJon

Hola a todos y todas,

¿Y que tal "fue un detonante"? 

Por ejemplo:

Il sentit un déclic / Para él, fue un detonante.

Saludos,

KekiJon


----------



## missreggae

Hola !

No sé si se puede traducir el "comme" en francés al "como" en español en la frase siguiente: 

"Les deux arrivants restèrent un moment debout, l'un à côté de l'autre, sans se regarder. *Puis il se produisit comme un déclic*"

Propongo: "Los dos recién llegados permanecieron un momento de pie, el uno al lado del otro, sin mirarse. Después se notó *como un cambio / un especie de cambio*."

Se trata de dos detenidos que permanecían silenciosos hasta el "déclic", gracias al que empezaron a mover y hablarse.

¿Qué pensáis? 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda !


----------



## jprr

algo se puso en marcha ?
un declic ce n'est pas seulement un changement, mais aussi l'activation de quelque chose.


----------



## danmarie

... como una atracción
Espero haberte ayudado
Saludos


----------



## missreggae

Gracias !!! Me gusta "algo se puso en marcha". 

Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te propongo: *luego fue como si algún mecanismo se disparara*


----------



## Ervikano

Luego, hubo como una chispa...


----------



## Gévy

Ervikano said:


> Luego, hubo como una chispa...


Hola Ervikano:

Nada dice el texto de una chispa, sin contexto más amplio que avale tu propuesta es interpretar el texto más allá de lo que podemos juzgar. Solo habla de "déclic". ¿Pero en qué sentido se produce este déclic? ¿De qué estilo es y qué va a pasar luego? No lo sabemos.

La chispa estaría bien para un enamoramiento, por ejemplo. Pero aquí, no me convence.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## missreggae

Gévy said:


> Hola Ervikano:
> 
> Nada dice el texto de una chispa, sin contexto más amplio que avale tu propuesta es interpretar el texto más allá de lo que podemos juzgar. Solo habla de "déclic". ¿Pero en qué sentido se porduce este déclic? ¿De qué estilo es y qué va a pasar luego? No lo sabemos.
> 
> La chispa estaría bien para un enamoramiento, por ejemplo. Pero aquí, no me convence.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



El "déclic" se produjó súbitamente, por una razón que no se sabe, los detenidos que no habían dicho nada al principio empezaron a comunicar y mover. El "déclic" significa que tuvieron una "revelación" que les incitó a comunicar entre sí. 
Espero que esto os ayude un poco más...


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Dejadme que diga algo yo también, ¿no?

..._el uno al lado del otro, sin mirarse. Y de pronto, como accionados por un resorte, comenzaron a hablarse._

Bonne soirée_ _


----------



## Ervikano

Gévy said:


> Hola Ervikano:
> 
> Nada dice el texto de una chispa, sin contexto más amplio que avale tu propuesta es interpretar el texto más allá de lo que podemos juzgar. Solo habla de "déclic". ¿Pero en qué sentido se produce este déclic? ¿De qué estilo es y qué va a pasar luego? No lo sabemos.
> 
> La chispa estaría bien para un enamoramiento, por ejemplo. Pero aquí, no me convence.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Aquí, puesto que no existe equivalente tal cual para la expresión "comme un déclic", se trata pues de encontrar una forma distinta de interpretar.

Chispa, aunque tienes razón en el sentido de que se ha usado mucho para el tema del enamoramiento, es sencillamente una metáfora, al igual que usar "resorte", "encenderse la bombilla" etc.


----------



## Gévy

Ervikano said:


> Chispa, aunque tienes razón en el sentido de que se ha usado mucho para el tema del enamoramiento, es sencillamente una metáfora, al igual que usar "resorte", "encenderse la bombilla" etc.


Pues sí, claro que es una metafora. En esto estamos de acuerdo. Solo que no me parece adecuado para traducir "déclic" aquí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

